# Trivia 5/2



## luckytrim (May 2, 2018)

trivia 5/2
DID YOU KNOW...
All dogs can be traced back 40 million years ago to a  weasel-like animal
called the Miacis which dwelled in trees and dens. The Miacis  later evolved
into the Tomarctus, a direct forbear of the genus Canis, which  includes the
wolf and jackal as well as the dog.

1. What does O.P.E.C. stand for?
2.  "I Will Always Love You"  was a huge hit for Whitney  Houston.  Who wrote 
it ?
3. In Paul Simon's "50 Ways to Leave Your Lover", which of the  following was 
NOT one of the ways?
  a. - You just slip out the back, Jack
  b. - Leave a note on the wall, Paul
  c. - Make a new plan, Stan
   d. - You don't need to be coy, Roy
4. What was the name of the Jewish prisoner released to the  crowds instead 
of Jesus Christ, who was then crucified?
5. Of the four choices below, which one is NOT related to the  number 29?
  a. - Days in February in a leap year
  b. - Years it takes Saturn to orbit the sun
  c. - Atomic number of copper
  d. - Academy Award nominations earned by Walt  Disney
6. What TV family lived at 39 Stone Canyon Way ?
7. What was the name of the U.S. ship was seized in  international waters by 
North Korean gunboats back in the Sixties ?
8. Name That Flick !
Released in 1975... 
Nicholson won Best Actor for his role, Fletcher won Best  Actress for hers...
and the film won Best Picture.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Manfred Albrecht Freiherr von Richthofen , better known as the  Red Baron,
flew many World War I missions with his Great Dane "Moritz"  with him in the
cockpit.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries
2.  Dolly Parton
3. - b
4. Barabbas
5. - d (Disney earned 59)
6. The Flintstones
7. USS Pueblo
8.  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

CRAP !! (Kind-a...)
The Red Baron flew only one mission with his dog  aboard.
A quote from the Baron...
"
Moritz flourished exceedingly. He slept with me in my bed and  received a
most excellent education. He never left me while I was in  Ostend and
obtained my entire affection. Month by month Moritz grew, and  gradually my
tender little lap-dog became a colossal, big  beast.

Once I even took him with me. He was my first observer. He  behaved very
sensibly. He seemed much interested in everything and looked  at the world
from above. Only my mechanics were dissatisfied when they had  to clean the
machine. Afterwards Moritz was very merry."


----------

